# Chat Nights



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ladies,

I was wondering if perhaps you Ladies would like to reinstate the 'chat nights' that we used to have? 

If you would like to, please post in here and we can try to sort one out thats convenient for everyone, I can't do 'daytime' at work, however could try to do a late afternoon early teatime chat if thats preferable over evenings  

Anyway please post your thoughts on here

hugs as always

Debs
xxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes, I miss our Abroadie chat nights, please bring them back! Tea time is not to too good for me, around 8pm + is best for me.

Jules xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Read and understood Ms M


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,
I would welcome an abroadie chat nite, sundays  and mondays are good for me, what suits everyone else?  Its a great chance to swap stories and compare clinics,,,please , please bring them back!!
Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Sound like a good idea to me


----------

